# Expendables 2



## Fan o Flight (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yeah 
Oneotrix Point Never


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh my....Van Damme and Norris?????

Prepares to Fappppp!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Epic awesome overload.







Mutha-fuckin' Chuck Norris.
Mutha-fuckin' JCVD.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 15, 2011)

I  knew all the other guys would be in it...but when did they get Chuck Norris????????

This should be fun


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a wonderful cast they managed to gather.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 15, 2011)

It's going to suck, just like the first one.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 15, 2011)

Kind of speechless right now. All the knowledge I've been studying for finals just left the building.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 15, 2011)

This trailer was so manly I grew an extra pair of balls.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 15, 2011)

Watching a movie for fanservice i.e a wet dream of action movie fans where all their heroes gather in one movie is a shallow reason(what they want because no one would see this movie for any other reason) even if most of them are past their prime but I'll watch it anyway. This will be a guilty pleasure for me unless it ends up being good(low chance but possible). The sheer manliness levels are off the manly meter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Van Damme makes the movie good.


Hopefully it is better than the first one though. That was kind of weak. They need to focus more on the badass action.


----------



## Gedatsu (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope they decide to have, you know, _a fight against the bad guy_, in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Van Damme should fight Chuck Norris.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Imagine if there was a 3rd Expendables. Who else would there be?

I can think of Steven Segal and Wesley Snipes.

Clint Eastwood would be good.

Asian action stars. . . excluding Jet Li and Donnie Yen, I can't see Jackie Chan, Sammo Hung, Tony Jaa, Chow Yun-Fat, and Sonny Chiba as mercenaries.

A brief action cameo may solve that.

And Bennie the Jet kicking ass.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2011)

"Also Van Damme"


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2011)

Steven Seagal is probably a 'no', as the producer refuses to work with him (apparently he had a bad experience). Honestly, it almost seems like too much work for my favorite fatboy.....er, second favorite fat boy.

I doubt Norris Vs Van Damme would be that good. Norris is like 70 years old and while he moves well, he's never been that great when it came to fight scenes, even if he was probably the most badass of everyone involved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Next stars for Expendables III?

Carl Weathers
Lou Ferrigno
Jesse Ventura
Michael Jai White
Jackie Chan
Bruce Lee (CGI)
Ralph Macchio
Godzilla


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Will watch and enjoy thoroughly.

No exceptions.


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I just came, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*TWICE*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 15, 2011)

No Samuel L Jackson?Also Mel Gibson, Robert De Niro, Al Pacino and The Rock for a third one?


----------



## Federer (Dec 15, 2011)

And throw in Hugh Laurie as House, with Wilson for the lulz.

And a 90 year old Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker.  Gotta bring the Rush Hour crew.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

Leave Chris on the bus.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2011)

Leave Chris out, have him narrate the movie. 

Shit would be soooo cash.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2011)

Why isn't Scott Adkins in the new trailer though.

I'd say he's a more marketable name than Crews, maybe even Lundgren.

Edit: Maybe the role is small, like Gary Daniels in the last film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2011)

Bruce Campbell would be great for Expendables 3 .

Clint Eastwood wouldn't be too bad either. Hell, he could be a crippled guy in a wheelchair, and manage to do an ass-whipping spree that only Dirty Harry could do . Go ahead and tell me I'm wrong .


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 15, 2011)

Is Donnie Yen in this?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think so.  They offered him a part.  I guess he didn't accept.  Too bad.  He was the guy I was most excited about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Donnie Yen should be in it, but he's a baby.

Van Damme came around. Everyone will eventually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2011)

Tbf, it is possible that Donnie Yen was filming something else at the time. I highly doubt he just said 'no', since he's done bit roles in American movies in the past. Then again, his "Yip Man" stardom may have changed his perspectives a bit.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 16, 2011)

When is Wesley's ass getting out of jail already? It would be great to see him in one of these movies.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Achilles said:


> When is Wesley's ass getting out of jail already? It would be great to see him in one of these movies.



July 19, 2013 is the scheduled release date for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

I forgot he was even in prison.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 16, 2011)

Nobody ever seems to suggest Nick Cage for these movies.

Maybe Sean Connery as a villain, or a cameo by Kurt Russell and Will Smith 



Eternal Goob said:


> July 19, 2013 is the scheduled release date for him.



So if they turn out a third one just as quickly he won't be out in time?


----------



## ZE (Dec 16, 2011)

Silverster Stalone hates Steven Seagal. I saw an interview where the interviewer asked him about great martial arts actors mentioning Steven Seagal, and Stalone replied: "Wait... did you just say Steven Seagal is a great actor???" or something along those lines. He didn't seem to like the guy very much.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 18, 2011)

aww yeah this movies gonna be epic


----------



## David (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought Jet Li wasn't going to be in it?


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 18, 2011)

Arnold is back


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

Been following this movie since the rumors started of when it would be in production. As someone who loves and misses the old action movies I'm really looking forward to this and happy with the fact JCVD is in it now because I wanted him in the first one badly. Also Chuck Norris is awesome and glad he made it in as well but still Lee > Norris.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn so arnold van dame and norris awesome, for the next one jackie chan, the rock, willis, gibson,


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2011)

gonna be a sick film


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 19, 2011)

Where's Michael Dudikoff?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Wait, 2013 release?


----------



## DeathScream (May 3, 2012)

*The Expendables 2(Mr. Norris says Screw the censure, there will be blood!)*

[YOUTUBE]XQf3YP8p85I[/YOUTUBE]
Stallone vs JCVD(with a badass Wesker Lookalike)!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Screw the censure: PG-13!! 


Fuck the censure: R.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Need to shave my body otherwise I come out from the theatres looking like a Yeti after seeing this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2012)

Old news.

At least it's gonna be actually fun now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, this one makes the other one look like a 50s drama movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Amuro (May 3, 2012)

Stallone looks like shit, hopefully it'll be alot better than the first film. I'll see this in the cinema just to see JVCD and Ahnuld on the big screen again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2012)

looks great 


senior badasses + explosions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

This one seems to have more clear-cut gunfights and action than the first. Should be good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Plus it has a hybrid so it supports the going green movement .


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK_WZ0VCvwc[/YOUTUBE]

Can't be worse than the first one.


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)

The trailer gave me a boner.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2012)

Jet Li didn't get any respect in that trailer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

Because Jet Li don't have any cred. Should have been Jackie.

Movie would be based around how Jackie don't want no troblu.


----------



## DeathScream (May 4, 2012)

gentleman

its Rocky and Ip-Men vs the Great White Dragon with a Wesker Look

its the nerdgasm of those who lived in the 80's and 90's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Jackie Chan would've been nice in this movie as well, but Jet Li is legendary.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Yes, Jet Li would be awesome in here.  I personally like his fight scenes more.


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)

Jackie Chan could have used drunken boxing.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Drunken boxing is lame.


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

Can Jet Li do this?


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

Fun fact, Benny actually blows the candles in that shot. That's not an effect.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Why you guys hating on Jet Li?


----------



## Pseudo (May 4, 2012)

Quick! Put these folks in a home before they hurt themselves!


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why you guys hating on Jet Li?



He's the Hathaway in this movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why you guys hating on Jet Li?


He stole Jackie's thunder of small quirky asian guy who can fight.

The poster should have looked like this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Jackie has sworn off these movies anyway, remember?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

But now where he fights Arnold and Chuck at the same time on the kids playground


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Making Jackie fight these guys with a small bench is like trying to kill a fly with a nuke.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2012)

Jackie is different from Jet, Jet is a one man army badass type of action hero while Jackie is an underdog(usually loveable goofball) who comes up with hilarious and interesting use of props. Hoping that if they do a 3 he's in it.

Anyway looks better than the first, might actually like this. It's basically fanservice to action movie fans of the 80s and 90s, I'll take it for what it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Jet Li has more supernatural abilities in his movies usually as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Jackie kicked over 60 guys asses  in a restaurant drunk and with a piece of bamboo.


----------



## left4lol (May 4, 2012)

Fuck those two guys, if asian should be in this movie it should be this guy


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

Jet Li was in like 3 movies.

Not counting Chinese movies, but who would count those.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

left4lol said:


> Fuck those two guys, if asian should be in this movie it should be this guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Jet Li was in like 3 movies.
> 
> Not counting Chinese movies, but who would count those.





That's like not counting AIDs victims if they are under 17.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Jet Li was in like 3 movies.
> 
> Not counting Chinese movies, but who would count those.



Lethal Weapon 4
Romeo Must Die
The One
Cradle 2 the Grave
Unleashed
War
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
The Expendables


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

I mean 3 good movies.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Well shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Jet Li has been in more good movies than you've had women in your bed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

So still 3...


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

But were they good non-Asian movies, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Shut up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

I think I remember him in... Or maybe it was in... Hmm, no, I think it was in...

See, that's the thing. If he could actually act and wasn't so dead boring he'd be in more good movies.

Where's his movie with obnoxious ^ (use bro) partner?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I refuse to shut up, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

You guys is racist.


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I'm no racist.  Jet Li was awesome in Fearless and Once Upon a Time in China.


----------



## DeathScream (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm no racist.  Jet Li was awesome in Fearless and Once Upon a Time in China.



his old chinese movies were cool too


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Yeah but I haven't really seen too many of them.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 4, 2012)

I would trade Jet Li at his peak for a silly Jackie Chan anytime.

Unless it's dead serious drama, in which case Chan would most likely still act it better anyway.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Perhaps, I hear that Jackie was awesome in Shinjuku Incident.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 5, 2012)

I now pronounce you man and knife ... wtf


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2012)

As much as I appreciate the nostalgia these old school action heroes will bring to the screen in the sequel, The Raid still violates this film so hard in terms of straight up action, the gap between them is ridiculous.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> As much as I appreciate the nostalgia these old school action heroes will bring to the screen in the sequel, The Raid still violates this film so hard in terms of straight up action, the gap between them is ridiculous.



Yes, I don't think that we will see anything like it in the near future at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2012)

Fuck yeah, the trailer.


----------



## Psysalis (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lethal Weapon 4
> Romeo Must Die
> The One
> Cradle 2 the Grave
> ...



I thought Jet li was pretty sick in Kiss of the Dragon just to add on to that list. Damn good movie.


----------



## TSC (May 6, 2012)

You know Jackie Chan is a better actor and fighter than Jet Li when you see that Jackie can pull off an accurate and kick ass Chun Li.



Anyway the Asian for this movie should be a CGi Bruce Lee


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Jean Vilain?

Sylvester Stallone is a writing genius.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Detective said:


> As much as I appreciate the nostalgia these old school action heroes will bring to the screen in the sequel, The Raid still violates this film so hard in terms of straight up action, the gap between them is ridiculous.



Well we have to first give the movie a ch--wait, no. The Raid is just too damn good.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well we have to first give the movie a ch--wait, no. The Raid is just too damn good.





Pretty much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

It was as if the entire 80s was put through a filter leaving only the condensed badass moments, then they took that and put it into a new film of sheer badass proportions in _The Raid._


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I can not see how a Raid 2 could be greater than the first movie.


----------



## Deimos (Aug 25, 2012)

Just watched this. Awesome movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a fuckload of fun in this movie.
The dialog wasn't the best, but everything else was awesomely kickass


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2012)

Arnold, Willis and Norris stole the show


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey I hurd u gut bit bah a snake once.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I did, but after five agonising days, the cobra died.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Maybe Sean Connery as a villain.



The heroes wouldn't win then. You can't win against a Scottish villain of the same caliber of Connery. He would convince you of the futility of your efforts in a long standing narrative that would lower your morale and testicular fortitude, all while his army of sexy female ninja/warriors disarm and take you out one by one.

Look into your heart and know it to be true.... Trebek.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 26, 2012)

He can be beaten if he has a weather-control device.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> He can be beaten if he has a weather-control device.



I still say to this day, that Sir August De Wynter was simply a villain who chose to surgically take on the guise of an actor who resembles Sean Connery. Because after facing so many villains of similar campy agendas as a secret agent for the forces of good, the real deal would never fall for such a scheme of weather related shenanigans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2012)

Sean Connery wouldn't return for Indiana Jones, I doubt he would appear for the much less prestigious expendables.

But so many possibilities: Wesley Snipes, Cynthia Rothrock, Don 'The Dragon' Wilson, Michael Jai White, Michelle Yeoh, Zhang Yiyi, Jackie Chan, Donnie Yen, Fred Williamson, John Saxon, Jim Kelly, Richard Roundtree, Samuel Jackson, Sandahl Bergman, Keith Vitali, Sho Kosugi, etc....


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wesley Snipes is in prison, you know.

@Detective- How dare you insult Sean Connery by saying that another actor played one of his greatest roles? You just didn't get the inherent awesomeness of that perfomance. It was a sight to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Wesley Snipes is in prison, you know.
> 
> @Detective- How dare you insult Sean Connery by saying that another actor played one of his greatest roles? You just didn't get the inherent awesomeness of that perfomance. It was a sight to see.



Yeah but he'd probably be out in time for Expendables 3. He's only got like a year left.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah but he'd probably be out in time for Expendables 3. He's only got like a year left.



But his reputation is broken. Because he wasn't available for Expendables II, the entire world knows now that you can't always bet on Black.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 27, 2012)

I loved this movie, however Jet Li was totally robbed in this film. His action scenes have always been the best, so it sucks not seeing him much. I hope he is in part 3 a lot more.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 27, 2012)

Achilles said:


> When is Wesley's ass getting out of jail already? It would be great to see him in one of these movies.



Agreed. He was supposed to be cast in the Hale Caesar role that Terry Crews is currently occupying, but due to his legal woes was unable to leave the country.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 27, 2012)

All the major film series from the 80's/90's were represented by their respective actors:
- Die Hard: Bruce 
- Terminator; Arnold
- Rocky/Rambo: Sylvester

Now if you look at this 80's/90's list you'll notice 2 major film series missing: Lethal Weapons & Beverly Hills Cop
Thats why I vote for Gison & Murphy. I think Murphy would be the weirdest addition, but he could work


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I loved this movie, however Jet Li was totally robbed in this film. His action scenes have always been the best, so it sucks not seeing him much. I hope he is in part 3 a lot more.



If by "robbed" you mean "asked for a smaller part this time round and got it" then yes, he was robbed.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Aug 27, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I had a fuckload of fun in this movie.
> The dialog wasn't the best, but everything else was awesomely kickass


Same as here, some of the dialogs was horrible, especially Arnolds. 


Banhammer said:


> Arnold, Willis and *Norris* stole the show


That dude was invincible, he was like a Joker in a card game, you can't beat a fucking Joker.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> If by "robbed" you mean "asked for a smaller part this time round and got it" then yes, he was robbed.



He asked for a smaller role? Wtf that sucks I hope he changes his mind for the next one.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, he wasn't killed off or anything, so I assume he was leaving the door open for a return. He probably just had too many other work commitments or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2012)

> But his reputation is broken. Because he wasn't available for Expendables II, the entire world knows now that you can't always bet on Black.



The producer has already named him as a candidate for E3, along with Nic Cage, Harrison Ford and Clint Eastwood.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

Weekend watched this. As an 80s/90s action fan I had fun with it, just wished the last fight had lasted longer. The idea of age really lingers with you. At least they have their fun with it at the very end.

Sometimes I wonder if they should keep the formula more or less the same but at the very end fight a League of Extraordinary Gentlemen level of fantastical villain.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wish JCVD beat the crap out of Stallone, left him for dead...and walked into Chuck Norris.

That is what I wanted to see.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Aug 27, 2012)

^The way they portrait Chuck Norris i doubt he would have a slightest chance of winning.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2012)

Too bad Chuck won't come back for Expendables 3.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The producer has already named him as a candidate for E3, along with Nic Cage, Harrison Ford and Clint Eastwood.



It doesn't matter now though. You cannot have his greatest catch line of all time be "Always bet on black" and then have it so you can't always bet on black because of a little minor obstacle like prison time for tax evasion. You would think his time spent portraying characters in jail would help him escape long enough to film and then retreat back. I know Undisputed was a boxing film, but it was still jail related.

But he has no excuse with Demolition Man. Simon Phoenix had futuristic ways of escaping imprisonment and eluding capture.



MartialHorror said:


> Too bad Chuck won't come back for Expendables 3.



Expendables II Chuck Norris cannot co-exist in the same movieverse as an Expendables III Chuck Norris. Even though it's the same character, only older, wiser, stronger, faster, sexier, cooler, smarter, funnier, and sexier, the laws of quantum physics forbid it.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The producer has already named him as a candidate for E3, along with Nic Cage, Harrison Ford and Clint Eastwood.



I would like to see Eastwood in E3.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would like to see Eastwood in E3.



By E3, I seriously hope you mean the video game convention(though what he would be doing there is beyond me) and not Expendables III, because at the point where Expendables III would be potentially made in 2014, he would be 84 years old. And even _I_, think it would be a _bit_ over the top to have a man launch surface to air missiles from the comforts of his electronic wheelchair.

Unless the film's plot involves going back in time to the 1970's, and teaming up with a vigilante detective from San Fransisco who plays by his own rules to get results, and tells it like it is.

Or we have a CGI enhanced actor protraying Prime Clint, similar to the CGI used for Arnold in Terminator Salvation.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Your lack of faith in Eastwood's ability is disturbing. 

He'll be in the Expendables 3 and will be the main highlight of the movie...probably...maybe....hopefully.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2012)

If Clint appears, it would be a cameo and all they have to do is have a non-action role where he was some former expendable or something.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

That seems pretty likely.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol "Vilain".


----------



## Closet Pervert (Aug 29, 2012)

It wasn't a bad movie. Well it was, but in a pretty good way.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 29, 2012)

Movie was pretty great. Norris' role and his spotlight was handled well. At the airport dropping guys down like he was playing Duckhunt was lulz worthy.


----------

